# My prints



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I went by my wife's work this morning and finally got a look at the prints they bought from me for their reception area. It was nice to see them hanging. There are two more in different locations. I am hoping to do a few more for other areas of the facility.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

James, those really turned out great. In fact, I think you outdid yourself! 
Congrats on a fine job.
Mike


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice work !!


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Those are really cool. It's amazing how something we take for granted can look like art with the right touch (and artist).


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats James, those look awesome!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Looking good James. Nice to see them hanging on the wall.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. I was very pleased to see them hanging. My wife was in charge of their actual placement and I think she did a great job and selected the shots and the order that best fit the decor. They were very pleased with the overall results.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

You can print them? :wink: 

Nicely done James...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

okay, seeing as how we have a similar sense of warped humour, you might understand this...

you take photos of your photos??? 

i love them! they look awesome!

no name plaque?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Super Job, James. Best place my shoots get to hang is in MY computer room! ha ha Congratulations..Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Why yes. I do take photos of my photos Next I will post a photo of me taking a photo of me taking photos of my photos.


----------

